# Koenigsberger Klopse/Prussian Meatballs



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2010)

*Koenigsberger Klopse (Prussian Meatballs)*

Not typically made with ground turkey, but when doing a search for “ground turkey uses”, someone on one of the places I visited said how good ground turkey was in Koenigsberger Klopse, so I went for it. I did a quick Google search to see what they were talking about and found three recipes I liked the looks of… or I guess I should say I liked parts of all three. Combining them would allow for some of the ingredients I was missing, though I did have to substitute a few items anyway. And I'll probably still sub the oregano and basil for the parsley called for in the original recipes.

To see the recipes I looked at you can visit these sites.
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1826,14 ... 06,00.html
http://www.nibbledish.com/people/dosdne ... -meatballs
[URL="http://www.europeancuisines.com/Germany-German-Königsberger-Klopse-Piquant-Meatballs-in-Cream-Sauce-Königsberg-Style-Recipe"]http://www.europeancuisines.com/Germany-German-Königsberger-Klopse-Piquant-Meatballs-in-Cream-Sauce-Königsberg-Style-Recipe[/URL]


And this is what I did.

*Ingredients*

*Meatballs*
1 lb of ground turkey
1 roll sized piece of stale French bread, crushed into crumbs
4 TBS (approx) of milk
4 filets anchovies, diced
1 small onion, diced
1-1/2 TBS butter
2 strips bacon, diced
1 TBS of dry basil
1-1/2 TBS of fresh oregano, chopped
2 eggs
1 tsp lemon pepper
½ tsp salt
½ tsp nutmeg

*Cooking Broth*
8 cups water
1-1/4 cups chicken stock
1 bay leaf
1 small onion, peeled
2 cloves
10 peppercorns

*Gravy*
4 TBS butter
4 TBS flour
2 cups cooking broth, divided
2 TBS lemon juice
2 TBS sour cream
1-1/2 TBS capers
1 egg yolk
Salt and pepper to taste

*Preparation*

Start boiling the cooking broth liquids and ingredients (pierce the onion with the cloves) in a stockpot

For the meatballs
Lightly sauté onion in butter
After soaking and mixing the bread crumbs in the milk, mix in other ingredients, including the onion and butter
Form into 2” balls (they were very moist) and add to cooking broth, keeping broth at a simmer
After poaching the meatballs for 20 minutes, check internal temp. They should all be floating. My temp read 190F
Reserve meatballs to a tightly covered dish. Covering prevents them from darkening

And the gravy
Make a light roux with the flour and butter
Add 1-3/4 cups cooking broth and thicken
Whisk the egg yolk with ¼ cup of cooking broth
Stir in lemon juice, capers, yolk mixture and simmer
Salt and pepper to taste
Stir in sour cream and add meatballs to warm back up

Very flavorful. And in spite of the meatballs reading 190, they were very moist. No doubt from the butter added with the sauted onions.


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks pacanis.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2010)

You're welcome.
This gravy would be great over fish, too. I'm going to try to make it with a combination of chicken and vegetable broth in place of the cooking liquid. And an extra egg


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 21, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 21, 2010)

*yumm yumm ymmm.*

Copied and printed. TSM


----------



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you both


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 22, 2010)

Whoa...that looks Scrumptious!!! I can't wait to make it!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Mollyanne.
(Love the second line of your sig)


----------

